# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  Μακρυά από το Seroxat ;

## Mοναξιά

Από φαρμακοποιό έμαθα προχθές συζητώντας τυχαία ότι το αντικαταθλιπτικό Seroxat οδηγεί σε αυτοκτονίες. Δεν έμεινα φυσικά μόνο στις δικές μου πηγές, βρήκα και σχετικό άρθρο στο διαδίκτυο για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Εκτός από τις φοβερές παρενέργειες τελικά είναι να απορεί κανείς γιατί χρειάζεται να περάσουν τόσα χρόνια για να γνωστοποιηθούν στο κοινό όλα αυτά ; 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/4172482.stm

----------


## La_ViTa

καλησπέρα!πρώτη φορά ακούω κάτι τέτοιο για το seroxat.Aν έχεις κάποιες αμφιβολίες ή νιώθεις οτι κι εσύ αναπτύσσεις τάσεις αυτοκτονίας,συζήτησε το αμέσως με τον γιατρό σου.Κι εγώ σε κάποια φαρμακευτική αγωγή με άλλο φάρμακο,το οποίο είχε στις παρενέργειες του τάσεις αυτοκτονίας,και το ανέφερα αμέσως στον γιατρό μου.

----------


## Mοναξιά

Τυχαίνει να μην έχω πια γιατρό κι ούτε θέλω να ξαναποκτήσω. Μου φαίνεται ότι τα φάρμακα αρρωσταίνουν τον κόσμο. Είναι το τρίτο ή τέταρτο φάρμακο που αποδεικνύεται καταστροφικό. Τέλος πάντων, αυτό είναι άλλο μεγάλο θέμα και επικίνδυνο να το ανοίξουμε εδώ. Απλή ενημέρωση έκανα γιατί το θεώρησα πολύ σοβαρή πληροφορία που οφείλω να ενημερώσω ένα forum ειδικών.

----------


## Eagle

http://www.bbc.co.uk/greek/news/030610_seroxat.shtml 
Για καλύτερη ενημέρωση υπάρχει και το πιο πάνω site. Κάνανε και «Ομάδα Χρηστών Σεροξάτ».....Πόσοι το παίρνουν χωρίς να έχουν εθισμό δεν αναφέρει......

----------


## Kassi

Μοναξιά επέστρεψες πουλάκι μου;;;;Αν διαβάσεις μου είπανε κάθε φάρμακο(ψυχοδραστικό ή μη) θα τρελαθείς από τις παρενέργειές του....Δεν σημαίνει πως τις εμφανίζεις..Μια απλή ασπιρίνη να πάρεις έχει και αυτή τις παρενέργειές της...Είναι αποδεδειγμένο ότι οι ασθενείς αυτοκτόνησαν λόγω λήψης Seroxat και όχι από την ασθένειά τους;Το σίγουρο ή μάλλον(το εμφανές) αυτό που αναγράφεται στο φύλλο οδηγιών είναι ότι στις αρχές λήψης νέου φαρμάκου πρέπει να ο ασθενής να είναι προσεκτικός καθώς ο κίνδυνος αυτοκτονίας αυξάνεται..Τώρα γιατί και πως δεν γνωρίζω πολλά..Ή έντονη τάση για αυτοκτονία είναι στις αρχές τουλάχιστον από δική μου εμπειρία......Είχε βγει μια ψυχολόγος νομίζω και ξεσπάθωνε εναντίον των πάντων-ότι μίσησε το επάγγελμά της και τις φαρμακοβιομηχανίες που πουλάνε εις βάρος των ασθενών....Άλλοι έτρεξαν να συνηγορήσουν υπέρ της και άλλοι φαλκίδευσαν τις δημοσιεύεσεις της με σχόλια τύπου \"Αυτή το έχασε\".....αν θυμάμαι καλά......

----------


## Kassi

Ξέρεις....Τι ψάχνεις να βρεις;;;;Εγώ αισθάνομαι ότι ψάχνω για ψύλλους στ\'άχυρα....

----------


## keep_walking

Το ελληνικο χαρτακι που συνοδευει το φαρμακο το γραφει αυτο γιατι απο οτι διαβασα την wikipedia εχει διαφορα απο χωρα σε χωρα.
Συμφωνα με τη wikipedia σε ενα αρθρο που δεν ειναι ολοκληρωμενο συμφωνα με την ιδια (wikipedia) εχει τις εξης παρενεργειες:

Most common
Weight loss or gain (most often gain rather than loss) 
Headache 
Nausea 
Dry mouth 
Increased sweating 
Drowsiness/Somnolence or Insomnia 
Increased or decreased appetite 
Constipation or diarrhea 
Inability to achieve orgasm 
Partial or complete loss of libido (sexual desire) 
Erectile dysfunction 
Tremor 
Vertigo/Dizziness/Motion sickness 

[edit] Less common
Check with your doctor if these continue or are bothersome.

Increased feelings of depression and anxiety (initially) 
Apathy 
Loss of empathy 
Flattening of emotional response 
Nocturnal salivation 
Nocturnal bruxism (teeth grinding) 
Pupil dilation 
Asthenia or muscle weakness 
Muscle ache 
Pruritis 
Rash 
Nightmares or change in dreams 
Change in sense of taste 

[edit] Rare
See your doctor if you have any of these symptoms.

Myoclonus (involuntary muscle twitching) 
Sodium depletion 
Severe restlessness or akathisia 
Uncharacteristic levels of aggression (especially in children and teens) 
Uncharacteristic risk taking 

[edit] Very rare but serious
* Suicidal ideation and Suicide* 
Serotonin syndrome 
Bipolar mania or hypomania 
Schizophrenia (unverified) 
Jaw, neck, and back muscle spasms 
Fever, chills, sore throat, or flu-like symptoms 
Yellowing of the skin or eyes (Jaundice) 
Black, tarry stools (this can indicate upper GI bleeding) 

[edit] Other
Teratogenicity: Pregnant women are advised not to take the drug due to possible fetal heart defects.[14] 
The patient information leaflet for Paroxetine seems to differ from country to country The Tauraso Medical Clinic.

Paroxetine and other SSRIs have been shown to cause sexual side effects in most patients, both males and females[15]. Although usually reversible, these sexual side effects can sometimes last for months, years or possibly indefinitely even after the drug has been completely withdrawn. This disorder is known as Post SSRI Sexual Dysfunction.


[edit] Withdrawal syndrome
Main article: SSRI discontinuation syndrome
Many psychoactive medications can cause withdrawal symptoms upon discontinuation from administration. Substantial evidence has shown that paroxetine has the highest incidence rate and severity of SSRI discontinuation syndrome of any medication of its class. Repeated electrical shock sensations of the brain and body (see \"brain zaps\"), vertigo and hot flashes being prevalent.[16] For those experiencing extreme and unusual difficulty discontinuing paroxetine, it is recommended that an SSRI with a longer half-life, such as fluoxetine, be administered for approximately two weeks, then discontinued, to lessen symptoms.[17][18]

Suicidal ideation is a frequently reported experience in those withdrawing from SSRIs.[19] Withdrawal from paroxetine or any other SSRI should be closely medically supervised by the prescribing physician.


[edit] Warning for pregnant women
Pregnant women and those who might become pregnant should avoid taking the antidepressant Paxil because of a high risk of birth defects, according to a committee of obstetricians who published their opinion in the December issue of the journal Obstetrics &amp; Gynecology.[20]

The obstetric practice committee of the American College of Obstetricians and Gynecologists said pregnant women should not take Paxil because two previous studies found that the drug posed up to double the risk of heart defects in fetuses.

Nearly a year ago, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) and GlaxoSmithKline -- which makes Paxil -- changed the warnings on the drug to include the results of the studies. The FDA then advised pregnant women to merely switch from Paxil to another SSRI drug, such as Prozac or Zoloft.

The FDA\'s enhanced warning on Paxil followed the results of a review of Sweden\'s birth registry that found pregnant women who took Paxil were 1.5 to 2 times more likely to give birth to a baby with heart defects than women who took other SSRIs or who did not take antidepressants at all.

Neonatal withdrawal symptoms from Paxil have also been documented from mothers taking Paxil during pregnancy.[21]

----------


## Alkmeon

....ειχαν οντως αναφερθει στις ΗΠΑ ορισμενα περιστατικα αυτοκτονιων που συνδεθηκαν με το paxil-ετσι λεγεται εκει το seroxat-παντως στην Ευρωπη το παιρνουν πολλοι με αρκετα θετικα αποτελεσματα\'δεν μπορεις να μιλησεις γενικα αν δεν ξερεις την καθε περιπτωση χωριστα!

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Το ελληνικο χαρτακι που συνοδευει το φαρμακο το γραφει αυτο γιατι απο οτι διαβασα την wikipedia εχει διαφορα απο χωρα σε χωρα.
> Συμφωνα με τη wikipedia σε ενα αρθρο που δεν ειναι ολοκληρωμενο συμφωνα με την ιδια (wikipedia) εχει τις εξης παρενεργειες:
> 
> Most common
> Weight loss or gain (most often gain rather than loss) 
> Headache 
> Nausea 
> Dry mouth 
> ...


Ψιλοπράγματα δηλαδή Keep...Παιδιά τι πίκρα..Τι παρενέργειες ειν\'τούτες;;Κοίτα για να λέμε και του στραβού το δίκιο χωρίς φάρμακα δεν πάμε μπροστά...Όσο θυμάμαι πόσο χάλια ήμουν τότε.....αλλά και αυτές οι παρενέργειες...Βρε παιδιά λιγότερες....Αυτό με το emotional flattening αναφέρεται ικανοποιητικά μόνο σε αγγλική βιβλιογραφία..Στα ελληνικά παίρνεις ένα απάθεια και τελειώνεις.....Αλλά ναι...Δεν μπορούσα να εξηγήσω γιατί από εκεί που και σε κατάθλιψη τα αισθήματα μου ήταν φουλ μετά τα φάρμακα έγινα πιο αναίσθητη κι από πέτρα....Πρέπει να ισχύει η συναισθηματική ρηχότητα όπως και το Μη μου μιλάτε πάω να κοιμηθώ...Μια ανία δηλαδή......Παίζει και να είναι της κατάθλιψης,οπότε μπορεί η άποψή μου να μην είναι και τόσο έγκυρη...

----------


## Alkmeon

.....lost in apathy ενα πραγμα!ααα μεταλ παιζουν αυτοι;

----------


## La_ViTa

Φαντάζομαι ότι οι περισσότεροι γνωρίζουν ότι δεν υπάρχει φάρμακο χωρίς παρενέργειες.Ακόμα και η απλή ασπιρίνη σου πειράζει το στομάχι.πόσο μάλλον αυτού του είδους τα φάρμακα!
Προσωπικά,αποφεύγω να κοιτάζω τις παρενέργειες οποιουδήποτε φαρμάκου,γιατί στο τέλος επηρεάζομαι και νομίζω ότι της εμφανίζω όλες!Καλό είναι σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις πάντως να απευθυνόμαστε αποκλειστικά και μόνο στον άνθρωπο που μας τα χορηγεί...

----------


## keep_walking

Να υποθεσω La_Vita οτι δεν παιρνεις καποιο παρεμφερες φαρμακο?
Οι γιατροι συνηθως δεν ενημερωνουν για τις παρενεργειες των φαρμακων...αν ενημερωναν θα λεγαν αυτα που γραφουν οι οδηγιες του φαρμακου που ολοι οφειλουμε να διαβασουμε...μετα αν σου εμφανιστει καποια παρενεργεια απευθυνομαστε σε αυτον που μας τα χορηγει...επιβαλλεται κιολας για ορισμενα σοβαρα συμπτωματα.

----------


## Kassi

Ρε συ Keep έτσι που διάβαζα παρενέργειες άλλη μια φορά είπα \"Σαν να φέρνουν περισσότερα απ\'όσα διώχνουν\"...έχουν σκανάρει την ιατρική εγκυκλοπαίδεια και την έχουν βάλει σε φύλλο οδηγιών...Δηλ.γλιτώνεις από ολίγη κατάθλιψη και κρίση πανικού και παθαίνεις ίσως και μόνιμη σεξουαλική ανικανότητα,σχιζοφρένεια,μ ανιοκαταθλιπτικά επεισόδια,σπασμούς,κιτρινί ζουν τα μάτια σου,τα δόντια σου.....στο τέλος σου έρχεται και ένας κίτρινος πυρετός για να πιάσεις το κίτρινο σε όλες τις αποχρώσεις...Καλέ γιατρέ να πάρω άλλα χάπια;;;Απ:Να πάρεις τον π.......Όλα τα ίδια είναι!!!

----------


## keep_walking

Kassi δεν μπορεις να εχεις και ολες τις παρενεργειες...αναλογως και ποσο τυχερη εισαι.
Αυτες οι παρενεργειες και κυριως οι πολλοι σπανιες ειναι παρενεργειες που αναφερθηκαν απο εκατομμυρια διαφορετικους ανθρωπινους οργανισμους ανα τον κοσμο...τωρα αν εισαι τυχερη και σου κατσει καμμια σοβαρη...η καμμια αχαρτογραφητη τι να πω...
Οχι οτι δεν ειναι μανικι να τα παιρνεις αλλα τι να κανεις?
Αν μπορεις κανε και αλλιως...μπλεξαμε βλεπεις :Smile:

----------


## Kassi

Μωρέ το έχουν φτιάξει έτσι το σύστημα που από αχαρτογράφητη δεν θα πάω....................... γιατί δεν υπάρχει!!!!!!!!!!
Όλες δεν μπορείς αλλά ένα 80% να μην το πιάσεις;;;;;Συλλογή παρενεργειών...Τις θέλω Όοοοοολες!!!!!Σαν τα μικρά παιδιά που χτυπιούνται για να τους πάρουν οι γονείς τους το αγαπημένο τους παιχνίδι..
Δεν μπορώ να κάνω αλλιώς..Χρωστάω εν μέρει πολλά στα χάπια....

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by Alkmeon_
> .....lost in apathy ενα πραγμα!ααα μεταλ παιζουν αυτοι;


Μωρέ μέταλ παίζουν μόνο που το δικό μας δεν είναι από ατσάλι......αλλά κατάτι σκουριασμένο!!!

----------


## keep_walking

> Όλες δεν μπορείς αλλά ένα 80% να μην το πιάσεις;;;;;Συλλογή παρενεργειών...Τις θέλω Όοοοοολες!!!!!Σαν τα μικρά παιδιά που χτυπιούνται για να τους πάρουν οι γονείς τους το αγαπημένο τους παιχνίδι..


ΛΟΛ αν θελεις πολλες παρενεργειες ξερω κατι καλα φαρμακα:P

----------


## Dalia

> _Originally posted by kassi_21_
> Μωρέ το έχουν φτιάξει έτσι το σύστημα που από αχαρτογράφητη δεν θα πάω....................... γιατί δεν υπάρχει!!!!!!!!!!


Ναι αλλά σκέψου να πάθεις κάποια παρενέργεια που δεν υπάρχει στο χαρτί και χάρη σε σένα να αρχίσει από δω και πέρα να αναγράφεται...Θα έχει μεγάλη αξία η παρενέργεια αυτή.Θα καμαρώνεις μετά \"αυτή την παρενέργεια εγώ την ανακάλυψα\" !!!

----------


## Alkmeon

....αυτες αναφερονται σε 1 στις 100000 λενε οι εταιριες!Ε τωρα οι εταιριες το λενε,εγω τι να πω;

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by Dalia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by kassi_21_
> Μωρέ το έχουν φτιάξει έτσι το σύστημα που από αχαρτογράφητη δεν θα πάω....................... γιατί δεν υπάρχει!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Ναι αλλά σκέψου να πάθεις κάποια παρενέργεια που δεν υπάρχει στο χαρτί και χάρη σε σένα να αρχίσει από δω και πέρα να αναγράφεται...Θα έχει μεγάλη αξία η παρενέργεια αυτή.Θα καμαρώνεις μετά \"αυτή την παρενέργεια εγώ την ανακάλυψα\" !!!


Αν η παρενέργεια είναι τέτοια που ζω...Με έκανες και γέλασα...

----------


## Kassi

Η Μοναξιά που έριξε την σπόντα,το κάλεσμα δεν έχει βγει να πάρει θέση...Πού είσαι Μοναξιά;;;

----------


## Alkmeon

...θαχει παρεα μαλλον!

----------


## Kassi

Πετυχημένο...... Ξε-μοναχιάστηκε

----------


## Alkmeon

....οπως λεγανε οι παλιοι ψυχιατροι&amp;#8217;&amp;#8217;....ειν αι σε αποδρομη η ασθενεια&amp;#8217;&amp;#8217;

----------


## Mοναξιά

> _Originally posted by Alkmeon_
> ...θαχει παρεα μαλλον!


\'Οχι, δεν έχω παρέα. Είχα σοβαρό πρόβλημα με το login. Επαναλαμβανόμενες προσπάθειες να κάνω εισαγωγή στοιχείων παρά το ότι τα στοιχεία μου ήταν σωστά. Τα είχα εγκαταλείψει τελείως, ώσπου χθες έκανα μια τελευταία προσπάθεια και μπόρεσα και συνδέθηκα.

----------


## Mοναξιά

> _Originally posted by La_ViTa_
> Φαντάζομαι ότι οι περισσότεροι γνωρίζουν ότι δεν υπάρχει φάρμακο χωρίς παρενέργειες.Ακόμα και η απλή ασπιρίνη σου πειράζει το στομάχι.πόσο μάλλον αυτού του είδους τα φάρμακα!
> Προσωπικά,αποφεύγω να κοιτάζω τις παρενέργειες οποιουδήποτε φαρμάκου,γιατί στο τέλος επηρεάζομαι και νομίζω ότι της εμφανίζω όλες!Καλό είναι σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις πάντως να απευθυνόμαστε αποκλειστικά και μόνο στον άνθρωπο που μας τα χορηγεί...


Η τάση αυτοκτονίας δεν είναι απλή παρενέργεια. Είναι καταστροφή, και οι εταιρίες παραγωγής φαρμάκων είναι εγκληματίες που πρέπει να καθήσουν στο σκαμνί και να απολογηθούν μια μέρα για όλα τους τα εγκλήματα που ωχριούν μπροστά σε αυτά των ναζί του β\' παγκοσμίου πολέμου (που στο κάτω κάτω αυτοί παρά τη σχιζοφρένειά τους και την παράνοια πίστευαν ότι πάλευαν για έναν έυρωστο κόσμο και το εννοούσαν). \'Υστερα να ζητήσουν συγνώμη από τις οικογένειες των θυμάτων και οι υπεύθυνοι να εκτίσουν τις ποινές τους κανονικά στα κελιά τους όπως συμβαίνει και με τους εμπόρους ναρκωτικών. Το να δίνεις αντικαταθλιπτικό που οδηγεί σε αυτοκτονία έστω και ένα μικρό ποσοστό ασθενών αντί να την αποτρέπει από την πρώτη εβδομάδα χρήσης του φαρμάκου, σημαίνει δολοφονία.

----------


## Kassi

Ρε συ δεν λέω καλά τα λες αλλά σκέψου και πόσοι σώθηκαν από αυτά τα χάπια...Και πόσοι είδαν άσπρη μέρα πιο άσπρη από εκείνη που κοιτούσαν τον ουρανό και ενώ γαλάζιος στην κατάθλιψή τους έμοιαζε κατάμαυρος σαν κοράκι......

----------


## Kassi

Δυστυχώς είμεθα αναγκασμένοι να δεχθούμεν τις παρενέργειές των...χαχα
Το προσπάθησα χωρίς χάπια και μου βγήκε μια μαυρίλα και κάτι κρίσεις.....Μην το ψάχνεις..Ένας φαύλος κύκλος.....Η κατάθλιψη φέρνει το χάπι και το χάπι την κατάθλιψη...χαχα

----------


## melita

Μετά από ένα σημείο θα έπρεπε να συνεχίζεται η αποκατάσταση μόνο με ψυχοθεραπεία. Στην αρχή ναι ,αλλά όχι για πάντα. Δεν είμαι ειδικός, μια άποψη λέω

----------


## km80

> _Originally posted by kassi_21_
> .....Η κατάθλιψη φέρνει το χάπι και το χάπι την κατάθλιψη...χαχα


 :Big Grin:

----------


## xmark

ΜΗΝ ΤΡΟΜΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΣΘΕΝΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΡΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ ΤΟΝ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΩΝ, Η ΠΑΡΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ ΤΟΝ ΑΣΘΕΝΕΙΩΝ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΙΤΕΡΕΣ

----------


## Τίνα

Δεν ξέρω για τις παρενέργειες που λέτε. Ξέρω ότι πέρσι τον Ιανουάριο πέρασα μία τρελλή κατάθλιψη, δεν ήθελα τη ζωή μου, δεν με ενδιέφερε τίποτα, παραμελούσα τον εαυτό μου κλπ, κλπ. Ξεκίνησα τα Seroxat και μεσα σε 2 εβδομάδες ήμουνα άλλος άνθρωπος. έφυγε το μάυρο σύννεφο πάνω από το κεφάλι μου, είχα καλή διάθεση. Συνεχίζω και σήμερα να τα παίρνω απλώς τα παίρνω σε λιγότερες δόσεις.

----------


## apostolis80

Το συγκεκριμένο προσωπικά μου κατέστρεψε τη ζωή. Το πήρα σε μία από της καλύτερες περιόδους της ζωής μου για να καταπολεμήσω κάποια ελαφρά συμπτώματα ΙΨΔ και για 4 μήνες περίπου. Το έχω σταματήσει εδώ και 3 χρόνια και οι σεξουαλικές παρενέργειες που είχα από το φάρμακο δεν έχουν υποχωρήσει με αποτέλεσμα να χάσω την αυτοπεποίθηση μου, την αυτοεκτίμησή μου, να ξαναπέσω σε κατάθλιψη και να κάνω καταχρήσεις. Εδώ και 3 χρόνια δεν έχω προχωρήσει καθόλου στη ζωή μου και κατηγορώ το Seroxat για αυτό.

---------------------------------------------
Paroxetine and other SSRIs have been shown to cause sexual side effects in most patients, both males and females[15]. Although usually reversible, these sexual side effects can sometimes last for months, years or possibly indefinitely even after the drug has been completely withdrawn. This disorder is known as Post SSRI Sexual Dysfunction.

----------


## toallomiso

Εγώ το πήρα για έξι μήνες κ το έκοψα μόνη μου γιατί με παχύνε κ δεν ειδα διαφορά (είχα κρίσεις πανικου).

----------


## akis1

5 γιατροι μου ειπαν ουτε για δοκιμη αυτο το φαρμακο.... πραγματικα δεν ξερω.... μου λεγαν να παρω ladose και το πηρα για ενα χρονο και αποκτησα χειροτερο ανχος... μονο με το cipralex ημουνα καλα.......

----------


## Macgyver

Εμενα μου ' παει ' το σεροξατ , ........

----------


## akis1

> Εμενα μου ' παει ' το σεροξατ , ........


μπορεί και σε εμενα να ταίριαζε........ αλλα δεν θέλει ο γιατρός μου να πάρω αντικαταθλιπτικά.... επιμένει στα xanax...... και να ρυθμίσω το θυροειδή μου.....

----------


## nickirkas

Είναι επιστημονικώς & ερευνητικά αποδεδειγμένο πως στους νέους ανθρώπους οποιοδήποτε αντικαταθλιπτικό φάρμακο από το πρώτο SSRI που βγήκε στην αγορά (το Prozac ή Ladose) έχει πιθανότητες να προκαλέσει αυτοκτονικές τάσεις.
Το ξέρουν όλοι οι ψυχίατροι ακόμα και πάρα πολλοί ψυχολόγοι αυτό.

----------


## willy

Το seroxat μου κατέστρεψε την ζωή...

----------

